# FreeBSD and malo



## zhushazang (Dec 4, 2011)

I've installed FreeBSD 8.2 yesterday and today trying to connect this box to my wireless network.

`pciconf -lv` show this:


```
malo0@pci0:0:8:0:       class=0x020000 card=0x1faa11ab chip=0x1faa11ab rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Marvell Semiconductor (Was: Galileo Technology Ltd)'
    device     = 'Marvell Libertas 802.11b/g Wireless (8335)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
```
But, before recompile the kernel with options suggested bay "man malo" I received this in dmesg:


```
malo0: <Marvell Libertas 88W8335 802.11g Wireless Adapter> mem 0xcffe0000-0xcffeffff,0xcffb0000-0xcffbffff irq 19 at device 8.0 on pci0
malo0: [FILTER]
malo0: could not read microcode malo8335-h!
malo0: failed to load bootrom loader.
malo0: unable to setup firmware
device_attach: malo0 attach returned 5
```

Yes, I have installed the firmware.

Then, why did 
	
	



```
could not read microcode
```
 message appear.

And, if I try something like this:

[cmd=]ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev malo0 ssid mynet up[/cmd]

I get this:


```
ifconfig: SIOCIFCREATE2: Device not configured
```

The system is:


```
FreeBSD oldguy.home.org 8.2-STABLE FreeBSD 8.2-STABLE #7: Sun Dec  4 00:28:08 BRST 2011     
[email]root@oldguy.home.org[/email]:/usr/src/sys/amd64/compile/oldguy  amd64
```


Please Help!


----------

